# Canon 24mm TS-E Mark II Tilt Knob Replacement



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 16, 2014)

Just wanted to know if anyone else in the forum had lost the tilt knob from their 24 tse II.

Mine just mysteriously disappeared one day and I would like to know how to replace it.

Already contacted Canon and was told the knob + all the other parts (washers, screws, etc) + ground shipping would be about $52 USD. 

I would like to know if anyone else has made this repair on their own. If so, could you give me a brief tutorial on things I should watch out for or pay special attention to?

I would also like to know if anyone has found an alternative fix?

Thank you all in advance.


----------



## surapon (Oct 17, 2014)

Dear Friend Mr. JohnDizzo.
Parts are available exclusively by calling the Canon customer support center. To order a replacement part, please call 1-800-OK-CANON. The hours of operation are 9:00 A.M. to 7:00 P.M. EST from Monday to Friday. When calling, speak the term "order parts" when the speech routing system asks the reason for your call. You will immediately be routed to the Parts Desk for assistance.

Now That is a Minimum cost, If The Whole knob and the Pin inside loose, That will be the big problems.
"Known problems with: TS-E 24 mm f/3.5L II Numerous photographers have had issues with the knobs of the tilt falling off or getting into a locked state. For an unknown reason Canon can not just replace the knob and replace the entire tilt system at a large cost to the owner of the lens"
This artical from = http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Canon_TS-E_24mm_lens

Good luck---I have this Beautiful Awesome lens 1.5 years already, And every time, I finish my job, I just put the lens in lock position ( 2 Locks position) and tight up all the Knobs---Yes one of my dear friend / MY TEACHER LOSE BOTH KNOBS DURING TRANSPORTATION, because the vibration of the car.

Surapon


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 17, 2014)

Thanks for the reply, Surapon. I've actually spoken with Canon at that number several times in the past few days to get various prices on just getting the parts. Looks like it could range anywhere from 50-350 (350 for full replacement of tilt unit) which totally sucks. Apparently there are a lot of pieces just on the exterior before we even get to the nuts and bolts inside. 

In a nutshell, it looks like I am SOL for now. Guess I'll be freehanding it for tilt from here on out. LOL.

The other thing I've debated over is whether or not to try to remove the knob assembly from the shift control and switch it over as I most often use the tilt function by itself.


----------



## StudentOfLight (Oct 17, 2014)

Sorry to hear about that. The screws that hold the adjustment knobs require tightening every so often because with normal use they tend to become loosened. Unfortunately the knob design is flawed.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 17, 2014)

@StudentOfLight - Never knew about the issue until I lost it and started researching. lol. 

Seems like a significant enough issue that Canon should have just offered a fix. Better luck next time I guess.

Thinking I might just take the shift knob off also so that it matches. lol. I honestly don't mind freehanding both functions so long as the lock still works. It's generally how I like to operate it anyway. Just OCD when it comes to things that are either messed up or not exactly as they were meant to be.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 17, 2014)

John,

Can you post a picture? Has the shaft gone or just the external knob?


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 17, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> John,
> 
> Can you post a picture? Has the shaft gone or just the external knob?


----------



## surapon (Oct 18, 2014)

JohnDizzo15 said:


> Thanks for the reply, Surapon. I've actually spoken with Canon at that number several times in the past few days to get various prices on just getting the parts. Looks like it could range anywhere from 50-350 (350 for full replacement of tilt unit) which totally sucks. Apparently there are a lot of pieces just on the exterior before we even get to the nuts and bolts inside.
> 
> In a nutshell, it looks like I am SOL for now. Guess I'll be freehanding it for tilt from here on out. LOL.
> 
> The other thing I've debated over is whether or not to try to remove the knob assembly from the shift control and switch it over as I most often use the tilt function by itself.




Dear Mr. JohnDizzo
Are you the member of CPS ?----If Not, You can apply to be free member ( Silver level)= If you qualify.
As the CPS member, You can get the service faster and if in the warrantee period, = Free of charge too.

http://www.cps.usa.canon.com/

On Monday, I will try to call CPS. and ACT AS My Knob are missing, But my Lens is out of warrantee already, But I want to know they might give me free, because I am Gold Level member.----Yes, I will try.
Good luck.
Surapon


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 18, 2014)

Thanks, Surapon. Looking forward to what their response is.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 19, 2014)

So another problem that just started today with the 24. I'm no longer able to shoot anything but wide open. When I go to anything but 3.5, I'm now getting "Err 01" code and unable to take a shot. Listed as a communication error. Definitely not an issue with the contacts since it still operates and communicates wide open. Really odd. Haven't been able to find anything on the web about it. Help, anyone?


----------



## neuroanatomist (Oct 19, 2014)

Clean the contacts anyway, just in case. But unfortunately I suspect it will need to go to Canon.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 19, 2014)

John,

Stop using it, don't attach it to your camera.

I believe the shaft has fallen inside the lens and is causing more damage. I just took the knob off my 17 TS-E, and I am pretty sure they are the same. The shaft has a gudgeon pin type arrangement, if you take that out the shaft drops down into the lens, which means you probaby only need the knob, washers and screw from the outside, the rest should be on the inside.

Here is a close up of mine.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 19, 2014)

neuroanatomist said:


> Clean the contacts anyway, just in case. But unfortunately I suspect it will need to go to Canon.



Cleaned them pretty thoroughly several times already in hopes that a miracle would happen. lol. 

I feared that that would have to be the case. Bad luck with this thing this week.

What's odd is that the aperture is still working i.e. when I stop down in live view, the exposure and dof are still changing. It just won't let me take the shot and gives me err 01 instead. Been trying to convince myself that I could just use it wide open all the time until I get sick of it. lol.


----------



## JohnDizzo15 (Oct 19, 2014)

privatebydesign said:


> John,
> 
> Stop using it, don't attach it to your camera.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the post, Private. 

Unfortunately, it is too late for me to not mount and shoot. lol.

Since I'm having issues with the Err 01 and stopping the aperture down, I'm probably going to just send it in to get everything squared away.


----------

